# No Code Change Through April 2021 !



## Stardust (Jun 26, 2020)

In case you didn't know. It's nice that NCEES lets us know about it early.

The way they worded it though makes it sound like at least some code change is very likely for Oct 2021.

https://ncees.org/covid-19/

*June 19, 2020*

*NCEES posts design standards for April 2021 exam administration*
Due to the number of examinees impacted by the cancellation of the April 2020 pencil-and-paper exam administration, and for those who may have health concerns about taking the October 2020 exam, NCEES is providing advance notice of the design standards and specifications that will be used for the PE Civil, PE Structural, and PE Architectural Engineering exams during the April 2021 exam administration. The design standards and specifications for the October 2020 exam administration will remain in effect with no changes for the April 2021 exams.


----------



## organix (Jun 30, 2020)

nice


----------



## Radar (Jul 2, 2020)

This is great. Thanks for sharing!


----------

